# New Ackie-feeding help



## ReptiBeck (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey guys
I am proudly the new temporary owner of a Ridge-tailed monitor! She is blind in one eye due to a cataract and has had the tip of her tail nipped off as a bub, so isn't perfect looking but she is Mt Isa form/locale and very pretty. A little flighty when shes in her enclosure as I've just received her but goes to sleep in/on my hand and prefers my hand to her new enclosure..!
Taking care of her for a week before she goes to my boyfriend for xmas/bday present, hence her new name TeAmo (Te Amo = i love you)

Anyway, i would like some feeding advice...
The previous owner only fed live pinky mice, nothing else. I have fed her two thawed pinkies no issue. She ignores mealworms and doesn't seem to think they're food. Yet to try superworms. (The container was marked superworms, from Pisces food, but they are in fact mealworms...weird.)
So I'm here to ask, how do i get her onto meal/super worms..? And any other food for that case?

Will update with pics once she is a tad more 'settled'

Thanks in advance 
Becky

- - - Updated - - -

Also i tried scenting the worms with a mouse, but that doesn't work


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 21, 2013)

Try maybe some mince, crickets or woodies


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 21, 2013)

Feed crickets and woodies,forget about meal worms.Occasionally I will cut up a frozen mouse and feed that once thawed.
Just let it go hungry for a while and it will eventually eat insects.


----------



## ReptiBeck (Dec 21, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Feed crickets and woodies,forget about meal worms.Occasionally I will cut up a frozen mouse and feed that once thawed.
> Just let it go hungry for a while and it will eventually eat insects.



Yes i was told that mealworms and superworms arent any good, which i knew as well from having a beardie but it kinda slipped my mind, but meal/superworms were the only live insects they had available in the shop at the current time

Will be getting some crickets and woodies next time i go if they have them..


----------



## Rogue5861 (Dec 22, 2013)

I feed mine on woodies and cut up rats. Just make sure your ambient temps are 30-35c with a hot basking spot and she will start eating. These guys need it hot to metabolise previous meals.


Rick


----------



## jakjak (Dec 22, 2013)

I agree with Rick and ReptiBeck, keep the hotspot at 45-50 and don't try to feed superworms, they are just full of fat and not very nutritious (superworms are fine for other reptiles as "treats"). Stick with crickets, woodies and pinkies, these are the prey they eat in their natural environment (more cockroaches then woodies).


----------



## Rogue5861 (Dec 23, 2013)

jakjak said:


> I agree with Rick and ReptiBeck, keep the hotspot at 45-50 and don't try to feed superworms, they are just full of fat and not very nutritious (superworms are fine for other reptiles as "treats"). Stick with crickets, woodies and pinkies, these are the prey they eat in their natural environment (more cockroaches then woodies).



Would be taking the basking spot up closer to 60c. I have two hot spots for my trio, one at 70c on the stack and another at 50c. They use both regularly.


Rick


----------



## jakjak (Dec 23, 2013)

I definitely agree Rick, ive heard of people making a hotspot of upto 80 degrees c, however I believe it then becomes a fire hazard and im not to keen on starting a fire (just my choice)


----------

